# Air pump broken?



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Woke up this morning to find my Tetra Whisper 60 air pump humming loudly. It used to hum a bit, but now I can hear it clearly, it got much louder.

Also one of the pumps seem to pump half the air it used to. Anyone know a way of fixing this problem? I'm assuming the two are connected to a part in the air pump.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The diaphragm may need replacing.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Aer...r-Pump-Repair-Kit_7467777_102.html?tc=default

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/whisper-60100-repair-p-95.html


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yea, I opened it up and took a closer look, the diaphragm ripped. -_- terrible that these things cost almost half the price of the actual pump.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Really? The diaphragms for Hagen pumps are only a few dollars. http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Plu...rts_Diaphragm-Kit_8859393_102.html?tc=default Actually $.99.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

BillD said:


> Really? The diaphragms for Hagen pumps are only a few dollars. http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Plu...rts_Diaphragm-Kit_8859393_102.html?tc=default Actually $.99.


Leave it to Tetra to rip you off. I actually need one of those too... haha perfect.


----------

